# Death Note Live Action Trailer: Released.



## iriseyes (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh yes. It's very real.



It came out in Japan a few days ago, and it's supposed to be pretty good. When I saw the Japanese L I screamed. So good! It would be better if he was a half, though.

Look for Ryuk at the very end. Whoa!


----------



## LieToMe (Jul 9, 2006)

Um...the movie came out on June 17 not a few days ago. And there are already multiple versions of the trailer...2-3 minute and subbed.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jul 10, 2006)

So your a little bit late its ok.  When i first watched the trailer I watched it alone in the dark.  I was so scared, i really did not expect ryuk at the end. can't wait to watch it.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, ryuk scared the shit outta me.


----------



## Rukie (Jul 10, 2006)

:amazed 

*stares*

Most of the time, I can't even _begin_ to imagine what animes would be like if they were turned into live-action movies. But this... this actually looks _good_! _Real_ good!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2006)

Now we wait for the movie to be subbed.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jul 11, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> Yeah, ryuk scared the shit outta me.



Kinda reminded me of that one part in The Exorcist.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 11, 2006)

Is the movie based on the whole series or just to an extent cuz I didn't see Near or Mello in the trailor.


----------



## Suzie (Aug 11, 2006)

They'll probably make sequels. Two movies. Maybe......


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah tru that. I can't wait to see those two in the movie.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 11, 2006)

So it came out in June, has anyone seen this then?


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 12, 2006)

The movie apparently is suppose to cover the first 4 volumes or not atleast3 .


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 13, 2006)

How many volumes is Death Note in total?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 13, 2006)

Has anyone subbed this movie or no?


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 14, 2006)

Death Note has 108 chapters.
That's about 8 volumes?
There should be 2death note films coming out.
The 2nd one is called DN:The Last name.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Aug 14, 2006)

12 volumes. I just brought 11 and 12 last saturday myself.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 14, 2006)

MisaMisa


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Aug 15, 2006)

Uh...was that a Japanese cover of Red Hot Chili Peppers in the trailer soundtrack? I hear a little bit of Ls and Rs


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Aug 15, 2006)

I hope they come to America.


----------



## Tuan (Aug 15, 2006)

i just started reading the death note and i'm on chapter 26 and if effing love it already!!! cant wait until i see the movie!


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck...there're 108 chapters  and they do a lot of talking  












































though is worth it  wanna join the Death Note FC then?
By the way, the theme song of death note is Dani California - Red ht chilli peppers


----------



## Personal Jesus (Aug 16, 2006)

ChipsAndSnacks said:
			
		

> Uh...was that a Japanese cover of Red Hot Chili Peppers in the trailer soundtrack? I hear a little bit of Ls and Rs



Nope, sounds like good ol' Anthony Kiedis to me.


----------



## deathnote08 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Death Note Blog Contest*

Hi there,

Death note now is having a big blog contest in Taiwan,
please visit my blog 

this hilarious thread here


the moive is coming soon in Sept tho...
not sure if they gonna have it for North America or.....

ciao~


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 22, 2006)

I just saw the trailer for the 2nd Death Note movie. Looks pretty kikass. I think there may be 3 or 4 DN movies since I didn't see Near or Mello at all in this. You can find it on Youtube.


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2006)

ryuk looked so fake.....im disapointed


----------

